# Quinn Direct versus AXA



## faolteam (9 Sep 2007)

I got a quote the other day for a ~Taxi insurance from AXA for €1250, for full comprehensive and a Quote from Quinn Direct for €1070, full comp and third party fire and theft was €550.00, i didnt get a quote for third party fire and theft of AXA, 

I have heard that quinn direct does not have a very strong policy any comments please 

I drive a 2000 Toyota Avensis What would anybody recommend ???


----------



## Hasslehoff (11 Sep 2007)

Quinn are cheap but you get what you pay for just dont have an accident or claim they will take the cheapest route out whether its you or someone else and then rollick your premium so you cant go anywhere else. It a good formula for them but not good for the customer , AXA have dealt with Taxi drivers for a long time and are very experienced in doing so. I would pay the extra , not promoting AXA but dont go to Quinn thats all unless  you can stay claims free.


----------



## Ravima (11 Sep 2007)

motor insurance seems to have become a commodity product, price driven. You should look at the entire package, to include ease of contact wit hinsurer and are you contacting a local office or a central call centre; claims procedures and processes; policy perks such as hire, legal expenses, overnight accomodation in event of accident; breakdown assist and weigh up the pros and cons of each.

If you are simply driven by cheapest price, then the choice is obvious, if you wish to compare and contrast (like the old leaving cert!) then you must do so. Both companies are regulated.


----------



## Jethro Tull (13 Sep 2007)

Allianz also do Taxi insurance, no idea how competitive their quotes are tho. 

As has been said Quin are often the cheapest but a lot of their policies can be restrictive and they are supposedly hell to deal with in the event of a claim.


----------



## fintans (28 Sep 2007)

Quinn are fine until you have an accident or make a claim. However they do pay up no problem but then kick you where it hurts when the next year's premium is due.

Axa no angels either about hiking up the next year's premium post-claim!

On balance Axa better to deal with but it's hardly a pleasure dealing with either of them.


----------



## foxylady (1 Oct 2007)

Having just recently had a claim with quinn my insurance has been hiked up a ridiculous amount considering the payout was quite small  I have tried FBD who have quoted me a much better deal at a few hundred euro cheaper.


----------



## Suse (2 Oct 2007)

Axa every time - avoid Quinn Direct at all cost for Motor Insurance. Unless you a male under 25 and are driving a death trap!!!!!

The Axa Taxi Policy is far superior to Quinn.


----------



## Fatphrog (2 Oct 2007)

If they pay up then what's the problem? People should shop around every year when their premium is up and if they don't offer a good deal, go elsewhere.


----------



## Neadyk (2 Oct 2007)

I dont know about Quinn but I just got my car renewal from Axa and their price was through the roof after being with them for 5 years. I called an on line agency who got a quote €269 cheaper elsewhere.  When I called Axa to see if they could match it they brought it down by €209!  They could have offered that in the first place.  It does pay to shop around.


----------



## Daragh300 (2 Oct 2007)

Our family have dealt with both companies in the past few years both have good and bad sides. 
If you are in an accident and do not make a claim against your insurance Quinn will still help to get you the cheapest way out. If you do claim your policy will go up by around half what you claimed for the subsequent two years and will start to decrease in the third year
Quinn have added windscreen cover and breakdown assistance which are both very good but customer service was patchy.
Axa on the other hand just paid out and hiked up the policy to an exorbitant amount. However AXA always had alot more benefits with their policy and their customer service was excellent.


----------



## racso (15 Oct 2007)

Just thought i would share my opinion of the 2 companies. I changed my car recently from a 1lt toyota yaris 1999 to a 2lt diesel xsara 2001. The policy on the yaris was with axa and cost me 390 for a year (Male 31 5yrs NCB and 4yrs full licence) 

Knowing my renewal date was coming up i did a bit of checking on the net and prices were coming in at approx 540-640. Renewal notice arrived and Axa wanted 921 euro 

I rang them really ****ed of as i am sick of getting a mad quote off them, telling them i got a cheaper one and then them matching it Anyhow best they could do was 600

Rang Quinn and they quote me 468 fully comp with NCB protection and for another 19 euro windscreen cover 

Thats a saving of 434 euro from original quote and 113 from the 2nd quote!!!

That is some serious savings AFAIAC


----------



## GA001 (16 Oct 2007)

I presume your No Claims Bonus will be effected if you claim if someone steals your car/someone burns your car out ?

Are you Comprehensive or Third Party Fire & Theft ? If the latter then you will have no Motor Rescue and you will have to pay a much larger excess I see in the event of a claim.

Nice to save a few euro, but once one is aware of what cover they actually paying for.


----------



## ACA (17 Oct 2007)

GA001 - the excess on all QDI private motor insurance is €190 - regardless of whether the pay-out is small or large. QDI have recently changed their policy regarding NCB protection from 5 years down to 4yrs too. 

You'll probably think that I'm prejudiced, (as I work for them) but they're not the worst out there. It is part of QDI's policy to try and settle claims quickly with as little inconvenience as possible to all parties. I have read a lot of complaints on this forum about QDI in the past 12 months - seems strange that no-one is complaining to the company itself and getting problems rectified. Obviously I can't speak for the whole of QDI but with 1 or 2 exceptions, I find that the vast majority of people are pleased with the manner, speed and professionalism of the claims managers that look after them.

With most claims that I handle, I would be aiming to have resolution within 5-10 days, I find this usually attainable - shame that most other insurance companies won't even talk to you until they've had the accident report form returned by their policy holders! Other members of the 'Big 3' have had QDI policy holders waiting for months with no resolution in sight, despite having hard evidence that their PH was liable. 

I agree, that you get what you pay for BUT, QDI has come a long way in the last few years and is now no longer the 'Ryanair' of car insurance, providing pretty much the same extras as most other insurers.


----------



## racso (17 Oct 2007)

the policy is a comprehensive policy


----------



## LS400 (17 Oct 2007)

Just to share a point, having dealt with Quinn D ,AXA  and a number of other insurance companys over the past 10 years or so, Quinn have changed for the better more so than any other company. Yes they were so bad we could not do buisness with them at one point, and now you have to give credit where its due for the complete change in the way they now run their business.


----------



## GA001 (17 Oct 2007)

ACA said:


> GA001 - the excess on all QDI private motor insurance is €190 - regardless of whether the pay-out is small or large. QDI have recently changed their policy regarding NCB protection from 5 years down to 4yrs too.
> 
> You'll probably think that I'm prejudiced, (as I work for them) but they're not the worst out there. It is part of QDI's policy to try and settle claims quickly with as little inconvenience as possible to all parties. I have read a lot of complaints on this forum about QDI in the past 12 months - seems strange that no-one is complaining to the company itself and getting problems rectified. Obviously I can't speak for the whole of QDI but with 1 or 2 exceptions, I find that the vast majority of people are pleased with the manner, speed and professionalism of the claims managers that look after them.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't actually mention any of those points - but yes I agree with MR/W/C P/E cover the product has come on alot - and QD I am aware of their quick settlement policy - hardly a problem if the claim is straight forward ?

QD are taking business left, right and centre from all of the big three from all classes of business.


----------



## ACA (18 Oct 2007)

GA001 I only meant the 1st paragraph for you - sorry for the rant on after that! By the by, QDI is now one of the Big 3.


----------



## Sandals (28 Apr 2011)

van insurance - AXA, €601 comp to renew which was up from last year, rang the local broker and he could get the same AXA policy for €364.  My husband rang back AXA and they said the lowest they could go was €400 for Third Party. QD were over the €601.


----------



## Jimbobp (28 Apr 2011)

AFAIK a Quinn taxi policy does not have NCB protection on it automatically, so if you have a claim you could face a massive increase in year 2. Last I heard the AA were doing a reasonable taxi policy underwritten by Europa/RSA. Could be worth a call.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## Time (28 Apr 2011)

I wouldn't insure a wheelbarrow with Axa, purely on principle.


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (28 Apr 2011)

Time said:


> I wouldn't insure a wheelbarrow with Axa, purely on principle.



Why?


----------



## Time (28 Apr 2011)

Purely based on how I and my family were treated by them when we had to claim on a deceased relatives policy. They cocked everything up and delayed at every turn only paying out when I served a civil bill on them.


----------

